# S&E vs AFE cold air intake on 7.3l



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looking to see which is better between S&b or Afe. I know there pretty much the same thing. But looking to see how much fuel mileage was gained and better overall on a 7.3l. 

Thanks.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

neither. save $200 and get yourself a 6637 filter kit from riffraffdiesel.com 
http://www.riffraffdiesel.com/mm5/m..._Code=RRD&Product_Code=RDP6637&Category_Code=


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thats what i did works and sounds great


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

The only thing I was worried about with that is, wouldn't it be better to have a cold air intake? But I am going to check that out, well worth it!


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

your truck has an intercooler, I wouldnt be too worried about intake temps. Even cheaper, a 45 degree 4" elbow and the 6637 filter from NAPA


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

mwalsh9152;1626368 said:


> your truck has an intercooler, I wouldnt be too worried about intake temps. Even cheaper, a 45 degree 4" elbow and the 6637 filter from NAPA


That is true, napa the filter is 58$. But would the 45 connect from the stock intake tube to the filter?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

napa filter is $58, riffraff filter is $28. 
you can buy the filter alone, or the kit which comes with the filter, elbow, and cleanable cover for an initial price of $79. then you only need to wash the cover and replace the filter every 2-3 years. 
to buy the parts seperatly through napa or other places will cost you close to $100


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought that filter from Everything Truck Parts (the actual Donaldson Filter) for $38 shipped to my door. Home Depot sells the 45* angle PVC for a couple bucks.

Cheap but effective. I'm not worried about the "filter cover", that is what the filter is designed for and only restricts air more.


----------

